# My PID install



## southensmoker (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a 30" MES and I love the smoker but I didn't like the + or - 25 temp swing.  So i ordered the following items from auber:

```
1 x 25A SSR (RS1A40D25)  = $15.001 x Universal 1/16 DIN PID Temperature Controller (SYL-2362)  = $42.551 x K type thermocouple 4"probe, Smoker, Oven (TC-K3MM)  = $11.95Cable Length Option 6 ft cable1 x Heat Sink for Solid State Relay, 25A (HS25)  = $9.65
```
I also got a project enclosure 8x6x3" model 270-1809 from radio shack.  I had to cut the holes for the PID and the switch with a dremel tool.  Here are some pics and a schematic how I wired it.  I'm still lacking the high temp wire but I did rig it to work.  The first time I turned it on I didn't do an auto tune just to see where it was, and it way over shot my temp setting of 229.  If I remember right it got up to 240ish.  So I cooled it down a started the auto tune, after it was complete it will swing from 228 to 230. not bad.  Not done yet still need to add a wiring harness so I can un plug it when not in use.


----------



## southensmoker (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh ya red light is for over temp (I can set al1 to any set point I want).  Green light is power on.  Orange is a heater on, it spends most of the time blinking.  Any questions let me know.


----------



## roller (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice job...


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 7, 2011)

Interesting. I've been meaning to  try something like this for a long time but still haven't got around to it.  Keep us updated on how it works for ya!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks like a great idea.


----------



## travis randall (Nov 25, 2011)

I have the same PID and basically all the same parts. I am not very good at reading through wiring diagrams. Is there a place you know of that I could use as a resource for making sense of this wiring diagram? I really want to get it up and running!


----------



## southensmoker (Nov 27, 2011)

Travis Randall said:


> I have the same PID and basically all the same parts. I am not very good at reading through wiring diagrams. Is there a place you know of that I could use as a resource for making sense of this wiring diagram? I really want to get it up and running!


Here is another diagram that I made with more info on it.  Just let me know of more questions.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Between this and the directions that came with the PID and the SSR should be good to go.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice build.

I built one a few years ago and sold it. Now i have a Auber plug and go PID on my Bradley.


----------



## frosty (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful, should be tons of help!  Great idea.


----------



## travis randall (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks southensmoker!

It was driving me crazy but in the end I realized [with the help of my multimeter] that the J2 relay wasn't working properly. I am back on track now. Thanks for the great diagram!


----------



## flyweed (Dec 2, 2011)

So..how does this connect to your MES..and does this take the place of the MES digital control on top of the MES?  I'd love to see some more photos on how this custom PID is connected to your MES..as it sounds like it keep a rock solid temp..which is what I have never had with my MES...it swings over 25 degrees up and down during a smoke.

Dan


----------



## travis randall (Dec 4, 2011)

I use the PID to control a fan and not a heater. I have it hooked up to an offset smoker.


----------



## mikeythai (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info about this PID install. I'm really thinking about trying this out. +/- 2 degrees is some kind of accurate!


----------



## nekramp (Dec 8, 2011)

lots of good info here, just filled my cart at auber. thanks a bunch


----------



## southensmoker (Dec 20, 2011)

flyweed said:


> So..how does this connect to your MES..and does this take the place of the MES digital control on top of the MES?  I'd love to see some more photos on how this custom PID is connected to your MES..as it sounds like it keep a rock solid temp..which is what I have never had with my MES...it swings over 25 degrees up and down during a smoke.
> 
> Dan


Yes it does take the place on the controler on top.  The only thing that is original part of the smoker is the heating element and the enclosure.  Everything else has been gutted out.  I will take some pictures soon of the finished product.


----------



## alelover (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd love to see pics of your setup Travis. I have an offset smoker and am always looking for ways to improve it.


----------



## travis randall (Dec 20, 2011)

I will post some pictures soon. I have everything working and now I am trying to find the best way to attach the fan to my smoker.


----------



## alelover (Dec 20, 2011)

"best way to attach the fan to my smoker."

That's the part I'm interested in.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 20, 2011)

Soooo ...with this set up I can run the temo at 75????

The MES starts at 100...I want to get it lower for use as a fermenting oven...

  Craig


----------



## southensmoker (Dec 25, 2011)

Never done that but sure...  So long as the temp outside of the smoker isn't warmer than 75, in that case you would need a cooler.  LOL  Just lowered mine to see the min temp setting and it stopped at -328°F
 


fpnmf said:


> Soooo ...with this set up I can run the temo at 75????
> 
> The MES starts at 100...I want to get it lower for use as a fermenting oven...
> 
> Craig


----------



## djousma (Feb 14, 2012)

All,

I did a custom PID install on my SmokinTex 1400 with parts from Auber.

Here is a link to my installation post:

Works great.


----------



## rad-one (Feb 3, 2013)

Can you tell me about the specs on the switches and the lights ?


----------



## southensmoker (Jul 6, 2013)

Just went online and ordered 20 amp rocker switch and 120vac indicator lights.  Not use where I ordered them from


----------

